# What Do I Have?  Brown Commodore Model 24



## meg2020 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking for me information about our very large plate exposing camera.  We have not needed it for years and I cant find much about it. 






















Since I apparently fail at posing picture within this forum, here are all the pictures in my gallery: http://gallery.me.com/rmegerle#101574&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=3


----------



## IanG (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a copy camera used for graphics, it's not designed for normal photographic uses.

There are thousands of similar and better cameras around and most get scrapped as there's little use and no demand for them, sorry to give the bad news.

Some one might be able to use parts for a project camera.

Ian


----------



## meg2020 (Feb 18, 2011)

Not bad new, just living over in of litho department. We condensed to one office when we bought a computer to plate platesetter. We literally have Tons of film,  do you know if it's of any interest to anyone?

I guess its off to the scrap yard.


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't scrap it.  I don't know much about copy cameras, but the bellows, back, film holders, etc. would be great for anyone building a large format camera.  Put it up on Craiglsist at very least.  If you were local i would pay you $50 to cannibalize it and take the rest to the dump for you.  There is also a Large Format Photography Forum.  You are not sitting on a pile of money, but it is worth a little something and might really make someones day.


----------

